# Help needed in repairing the top of my aquarium frame.



## JedK1 (May 7, 2018)

I have a 47 gallon bowed aquarium. I just emptied the entire tank and refilled it to get it ready for cyclids. 
So the tank is full of water. The plastic across the top snapped off in the process of redoing my aquarium.
Now the tank is not the correct shape anymore. The tank is more "bowed" than it was before and the cover doesn't fit. I put a clamp on the top of the tank to hold it all together.

So I need a new piece of plastic to stretch across the top and epoxy/weld/glue into place. And that is the question:

I can't figure out what type of plastic the frame is made out of. My plan is to first epoxy a new strip of plastic across the top. Then I am going plastic weld the edges together.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/d7k6ukkyul9x7sj/2018-05-05 16.15.01-2.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/bfms22pim1tu37y/2018-05-05 16.14.31.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/0cezhdxbuqow2ou/2018-05-05 16.14.24.jpg?dl=0

1) Does anybody have a suggestion for this process?
2) Does anybody know what type of plastic a typical frame is made out of?

Any suggestion at all would be a great help.

Thanks,
Jed K


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Silicon a strip of glass under the middle brace for strength, I can tell you how to do it or it would be $75 plus materials if you’re in the gta or travel charge if you’re farther 4164609922


----------

